
Cotton Candy (2010) - lelf
http://www.cottoncandy.net/
======
DoreenMichele
I mostly ate cotton candy when it was a once-per-year event at the local fair
and involved watching them make it beforehand. It was magical and a large part
of the thrill was the "cool" factor of "You can do that?" which we seem
somewhat inured to today, what with there being so much more that is both
spectacular and prosaic at the same time.

Cell phones

Space flight

Air travel

Modern medical miracles

And then cotton candy became something you buy off the shelf at Kmart or
whatever and it pretty much ruined the magic of it. I ate a few because I
could, but it really wasn't the same.

The value of cotton candy was never the chance to eat something sugary. It was
the chance to eat something magical that belonged in faerie tales, something
that seemed like it shouldn't exist because it was a food that was mostly air
and seemingly defied physics.

Cotton candy was food for thought. It was food for a young child's
imagination. Tasting it was such a minor element of the whole thing.

We've grown jaded.

~~~
furyofantares
Do yourself a favor and buy yourself some of the grapes they now grow that
taste like cotton candy. My experience is that I eat one and am shocked to
find that it tastes exactly like cotton candy. And then when the taste fades,
I find myself unable to believe the judgment of my 30-seconds-ago self and
have to eat another one in disbelief that they really taste like cotton candy.

~~~
dfee
They are good. But this take is funnier than they are tasty - and they’re
quite tasty.

------
simplify
> Cotton candy doesn't contain all that much sugar - merely as much sugar as
> one would get drinking a can of an average soft drink.

Soft drinks contain a _lot_ of sugar, so this comparison doesn't really
support the claim.

------
asiachick
Anyone watching Dr. Stone? (Japanese Anime). It's got some fairly annoying
anime clichés but the main story is fascinating.

Basically tech disappeared from the world but not the knowledge (won't go into
why to keep it short). The guy with the knowledge is in a race to get his tech
level up to protect himself from stronger people. In the process he's having
to reinvent tech from scratch.

At one point the makes a cotton candy spinner. First he makes cotton candy to
test. Then they poor in liquid copper to make copper wire (no idea if that's
actually possible but the show claims the science is sound).

------
Waterluvian
The web was so much simpler to design for before smartphones. This site is
nice and cozy on my desktop but on mobile it gets all sideways scrolly and
pinch zoomy.

I wonder how mobile might have evolved differently if there was a hypothetical
arficial restriction: there shall be no concept of responsive mobile design;
it's all desktop shaped.

~~~
sigmaprimus
I find with age my eyesight is getting worse, to the point I now have to wear
reading glasses to read the instructions on a soup can etc.

One thing this has forced me to do is request desktop sites to be loaded from
my browsers options menu to allow me to "Pinch Zoom" in order to read the
text.

I like the fact that I dont have to do this exta step on YC , it is one the
reasons I frequent HN.

~~~
davidmurdoch
Chrome allows you to force zooming without switching to desktop. Go to
Settings > Accessibility > Force enable zoom.

~~~
sigmaprimus
Thanks for the tip, I just changed it.

------
FriendlyNormie
Can any of the 60+ people who upvoted this explain why they did so?

~~~
codeafin
It's a nice nostalgic reminder of what the web used to be - when it was just
made up of people wanting to express their interests. A time where ads,
tracking and Javascript weren't a thing.

~~~
torgoguys
3 big graphical ads, and if you click on the "best sites" thing on the bottom,
it links to an analytics site. On mobile, so I'm not really setup to
investigate further.

But I do miss sites that were done just because someone loved something.

~~~
jerkstate
The “best sites” link really should have gone to the Circus Fans Webring

